# Rockshox Revelation Flex



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

I have searched MTBR and google to see if others have felt as much flex with their 150mm Revelations as I do, but I have not found a thorough discussion about it. So, I thought I would ask my fellow clydes since many, I am certain, have a Revelation.

I just bought a Santa Cruz Blur LTc that came with a Revelation DA (tapered, 15mm hub). What is noticeable as I become more comfortable with the bike is that there seems to be a lot of flex up front. The frame itself is obviously (to me) the stiffest frame I have ever ridden, so I do not think that is it.

FYI, I am 260 lbs. w/o pack. The rear shock is a RP23 and wheels are Crank Brothers Iodines. I have ridden Lyrik, 2006 Marz 66 (like the current 55s), Pike coil (set at 125mm), and Marz 44 Micro Ti (at 150mm). I expect the Lyrik and 66 to be stiffer (which they are), but I guess I was thinking that the Revelation stiffness would be similar to the Pike and the 44. Maybe a little less stiff than the Pike (because it is set at less travel) or the 44 (because it has been id'd as one of the stiffest 32mm forks).

Anyways, any Clydes out there on a 150mm (or 140mm) Revelation feeling substantial flex? Or not?

Thanks.


----------



## MrNug (Nov 14, 2007)

I feel a good amount of flex in my revelations at 180lbs. Some of that may be due to the front wheel (20mm CK on stans crest) but have been looking at stiffer options but am reluctant to give up the weight advantage and travel adjust that my Revs have. 

Started looking at some Marz 44s or 160mm Bos Devilles but am worried about compromising the climbing ability with a longer/non adjustable fork...


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

Interesting to hear about Rev's flexing. I'm not a clyde by any means, but I hate flexy forks. Easily the stiffest 32mm fork I've used is the Magura Thor. The 'zoke 44 is a nice fork, but isn't really close stiffness-wise. Whatever other issues the Thor may have, it's off-the-charts stiff for a 4lb fork.


----------



## MrNug (Nov 14, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, they're a stiff enough fork for the intended use but after stepping off my DH bike it's really noticeable. The fore/aft stiffness is pretty good but the torsional flex is obvious when loading the bike into corners. 

Again, some of this is down to my front wheel - lower than usual spoke tension is required for the Crest rims. I'll try running my DH wheelset at some point to satisfy my curiosity. 

The Thor's do look crazy stiff but haven't heard great things about the suspension action. The blackbox damping on my revs is really quite good so think I've been spoilt.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I asked just make certain it wasn't my imagination.

I do not have the blackbox on my Rev (at least I don't think so. It is dual air and an RL), but the suspension itself is very nice and very adjustable. I did not mention this in my first post, but I have one of the first Reba's on my XC hardtail that works great. I do not feel any substantial flex on it, but it is on a steel HT (some frame flex is what makes it desirable) and it is only set at 110mm.

The Revelation flex is not noticeable on smoother sections, but when I start to go through or over the rocks--wow, extremely noticeable and affects steering. And my main trails (southern AZ) are mostly rocks, so no getting away from it.

I will give it another 30-50 miles before I do anything drastic. Other than flex, the Rev is a nice fork. Would hate to put something on it that weighs more, but if necessary I will. I am not a lightweight, so I shouldn't expect my bikes to be also.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

My old Pike has a similar chassis to the Revelation and had noticeable flex when leaned over (torsional flex). It never contributed to vague steering or anything, I'd just hear my brake rotor dragging in turns but not ever in a straight line. I weighed about what you do when I had that fork. 

If the flex bothers you, grab a Lyrik or 36 float and lower it to 150mm.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

FYI for those still interested. I put a Marz 55 Micro Air Ti on the Blur LTc. As expected, major difference--no discernable flex. Travel is 160mm (haven't checked A-C), but doesn't seem much different in turns or going uphill than with the 150mm Revelation.

I may keep the Revelation in case I want to do long-distance rides in the future. With the Rev, the LTc is a very light bike longer travel bike (though with the 55 is still isn't all that heavy).


----------



## proraptor (Jul 19, 2010)

I had a revelation and though it was a nice plush fork.....it did flex some but what do you expect for the lightest 150mm fork on the market? My new bike has a 160mm fox 36 on the front and its a ton stiffer but im not finding it as plush


----------



## BloodyRoots (Feb 2, 2009)

255lbs here, brand new revelation rlt ti w/9mm QR. I've been able to tell it flexes a lot. Actually steered me right into a rut two weekends ago going down a rocky hill. Actually, I have to tighten the **** out of my skewers or itll flex so much that it will affect braking. I'm going to be upgrading to some thru axle lowers as soon as I can, it's not insanely bad, but it's definitely noticeable. Hopefully the 20mm thru will fix that.


----------



## bigdook (Aug 14, 2008)

BloodyRoots said:


> 255lbs here, brand new revelation rlt ti w/9mm QR. I've been able to tell it flexes a lot. Actually steered me right into a rut two weekends ago going down a rocky hill. Actually, I have to tighten the **** out of my skewers or itll flex so much that it will affect braking. I'm going to be upgrading to some thru axle lowers as soon as I can, it's not insanely bad, but it's definitely noticeable. Hopefully the 20mm thru will fix that.


A 20mm maxle will fix your problems. I'm 260lb on a Sektor 150mm w/ 20mm and have no issues with flex. Compared to my old Float 140 w/ 9mm qr, the Sektors are solid as a rock.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, I think getting a Rev with a 20mm will certainly help, but I think the Rev will still be a flexy fork. My Rev is 15mm. Likely not as sturdy as a 20mm, but likely better than a 9mm QR. I also have a Marz 44 with a 15mm and 150mm travel on the big hardtail. That is much less flexy fork than the Rev.

That Marz 44 Micro Air Ti is a great fork. I almost tried it on the Blur until I saw those great prices for the 55 at Hucknroll


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

I have ridden Pike and Revelation forks near exclusively since around 2005. My weight has been 235-250lb. Yes, there is some small amount of chassis flex and a fair amount of flex/play at the stanchion/lower interface. However I have never found it to be a problem. I do not baby my equipment. My last revelation (2010 150mm black box) was subjected to miniDH bike abuse. Full speed trail riding through rock gardens and jumps drops in the 3-5ft range. Honestly I think it is asking a lot of a trail fork for a 200+lb rider to be plush on the trail and still be able to handle 3-4ft drops, oh and make it light weight too. Yep there is a bit a flex, but unless you throw an extra 1-2lb of fork on the bike there is only minimal improvements to be had in terms of stiffness. Can't ignore the physics of the situation. Unfortunately the clydes are usually the last consideration in a fork mfg design process (if we are considered at all).

Used to be the answer for us clydes was to run coil shocks. Now Fox doesn't even make coil springs for over 200lb riders in their vanilla line. Alas, I digress and the OP has already found a solution...


----------

